
US Aid to Afghanistan Could Pay Every Household a Average Salary for 14 Yearrs - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/us-aid-to-afghanistan-could-have-paid-every-afghani-household-an-average-salary-for-14-years/
======
pilom
Change the title to say "Every Afghan Household" like the original article
please.

~~~
Four_Star
There aren't enough characters in the titles here

~~~
tomatotomato37
Take out the first part; it's still ambiguous but it's an improvement

"US aid could pay every Afghan household an average salary for 14 years"

------
ris
And what counts as "foreign aid"? How much of that "foreign aid" was paying
for massive projects completed by largely US contractors rebuilding things
that they blew up in the first place?

------
projectramo
The headline might be ambiguous but they mean they could have paid every
household in Afghanistan the average Afghan pay of about $2k/year.

------
imtringued
But can they actually execute this? Does every citizen in Afghanistan posses a
smartphone and a government ID that could be used to hand out money via an
app?

~~~
7e
The first step would be to pay for the smartphones and the IDs.

------
myworkhandle
What about the $1.7 billion in cash Obama gave to Iran??

~~~
melling
You didn't provide a link. Is that what you're referring to?

[https://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/statements/2018/apr...](https://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/statements/2018/apr/27/donald-trump/donald-trump-iran-150-billion-
and-18-billion-c/)

~~~
myworkhandle
politifact.com = biased liberal site. Can't be trusted.

~~~
nickspacek
Please provide your trusted source then.

